# Ich bin neu



## esperlad (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

I have joined this forum...I hope nothing too funny happens while I am on my way... :lol: 

I look forward to lots of informative fun. :twisted:


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 17, 2004)

Whoa... devil faces in your first post... lol

Welcome to VI...


----------



## esperlad (Oct 17, 2004)

I feel so devilish...I guess this means that Michael Jackson won't hire me... :evil:


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Welcome to V.I Control - I've seen you at the VSL forum so now I'll see you here!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 17, 2004)

Welcome Esperlad !

Is Esperlad -> Esper-lad ? Final fantasy ? 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 18, 2004)

Bist du neu? Hallo! Wilkommen zu V.I.! (correct the spelling if you like, I'm not German :wink: )


----------



## Edgen (Oct 18, 2004)

Halo!

/j


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## esperlad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the nice welcome. I live in the United States, my family comes from Deutschland a few generations back.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome. Remember to have fun and post any music you feel like sharing!


----------

